# Having a hard time with Lantronix



## vpsrus (Sep 15, 2016)

*For the moderators: This is my fist post on vpsBoard so I don't know if the subject belongs to this category or not, if not please move to the right one.*


The new DC that we are working with offered KVM to install and configuration of our nodes, it happens that they use the Lantronix Spider Duo, we are used to working with ILOs and others, and never experienced so unstable device/software, what should take minutes to do it take hours, the problems happens like this:


1)You use a browser to login and start the KVM


2)the KVM uses Java as an interface, after changing the java security you are able to connect


3)after 30 seconds of connection the java screen freezes and says at the bottom " Can't write key code Javanet socket exception socket closed.


4) then you have to close the java go back to the browser to start again


5)when you click to start the KVM the browser redirect to login page so you need to login again and this repeats several times.


6)now If you need to login to your OS when you tipe your credentials goes like that:


rrrrooottt,


so you press on the keyboard once and it repeats the character several times,


This you can correct when you can see but you will need to type you the password to login and that you can not see and correct, so big amount of time is spent in login process, after login, the issue remains and the character has to be corrected again and again.


What I don't know if it is my fault on configuring the Java, the java interface or the Lantronix itself, I'd like to know if somebody else has any experience with this issue.


----------



## Wintereise (Sep 28, 2016)

It's not so much a fault, but it requires some sublime stability for the TCP connection for it to be usable in any non-frustrating capacity.


I recommend you to RDP into a dedicated box somewhere, and then use it off there -- obviously, the lower the latency, the better.


----------



## lowesthost (Sep 28, 2016)

Just had this issue with a Super micro IPMI (Can't write key code)  it wont run on java 8 updating the firmware should  fix that issue. in our case it an old supermicro with no firmware updates any longer so we had to use the IPMI 2  software. 


For the  rrrrooottt   issue as  Wintereise said it requires  stable internet connection. it does the same for me when I use a crappy ISP and or my cell phone


----------



## vpsrus (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you for the answers, I was following other forum and forgot that I had posted on this one, anyway still have the problem with Lantronix and as far I could understand it is because of the latency, I already tried to open a VPS on the same DC and RDP to Lantronix and could not succeed.


----------



## OnACloud (Nov 9, 2016)

Have you tried using a different operating system to attempt connection to the Spider?


I had major issues with Windows and Java not liking the Lantronix equipment but they work perfectly fine on my Mac with Safari, Chrome and Firefox browsers.


Tom


----------

